# Im addicted...



## robopetz

To hatching eggs! Lol I just ordered 2 silkie and 2 polish eggs. Our local and only hatchery here is getting there "special" order shipment tomorrow. They do this every 3 mos. So I got lucky. I asked if they had fizzles and they said no =(. But yay I'm excited to get my new eggies.


----------



## fuzziebutt

My name is Debbie, and I'm a chickaholic...


----------



## kahiltna_flock

Oh my, you have chick fever! Too funny.


----------



## eqstrnathlete

I'm known as the crazy chicken lady where I live! I can't help but hatch!


----------



## Energyvet

I'm getting that reputation too.


----------



## robopetz

I just say I have a house chicken and leave it at that. Most don't know the extent, like she sleeps in bed with me and etc. lol


----------



## fuzziebutt

robopetz said:


> I just say I have a house chicken and leave it at that. Most don't know the extent, like she sleeps in bed with me and etc. lol


A conversation that Hubbo and I had just the other day:

Hubbo: If I weren't here, you'd have a housefull of animals, wouldn't you?

Me: No, not a houseful, just a chicken in a diaper!!


----------



## 7chicks

Okay so how many house chickens are we up to now Robopetz? I've lost track.


----------



## robopetz

Fuzziebutt, do it! Lol tell hubby robopetz said.

7chicks I'm on 2. And.. I just picked up my eggs! I got a white silkie, a black silkie and 2 black polish's with white tops. Omg! What if I crossed a polish and a silkie!?.., hmmm.

So excited to incubate these now.


----------



## robopetz

Packed so well. The lady there was so happy to hear that I had indoor chickens. I also showed her the bling bling leg band I made for Pheobie and they loved it. They liked it so much and said if I could bring in a picture of it so they can hang in their office and if people like it they can let me know and I'll make some for them. Cool. They were really nice. Also found out they do turkeys and coturnix quails on special order too.


----------



## 7chicks

Going to have to call you the Chicken Daddy!


----------



## robopetz

Lol! I found out as I was setting the eggs that one of the polish eggs had a 1/4 inch'ish crack in it. Is there anything I can do to prevent any losses? Like I believe I read somewhere that people seal it with something and its totally fine?


----------



## 7chicks

I have no idea on that. Have never incubated eggs before.  I'm no help. Maybe one of the members who have will bump on here yet before too long.


----------



## lovemychickens

I tried to hatch a cracked egg no luck hope u have better luck Robopetz, my polish frizzle is due to hatch on the 19th of feb, along with my Millie fleurs


----------



## robopetz

lovemychickens said:


> I tried to hatch a cracked egg no luck hope u have better luck Robopetz, my polish frizzle is due to hatch on the 19th of feb, along with my Millie fleurs


I read only that allot of people use Elmer's glue or candle wax to seal it and have had success. So I have used the candle wax. Wish the lil egg'y luck!

Polish frizzle!?!?!?... Agghhhh!!! I'm so jealous. I think I told you already no? Hahah please keep me posted!


----------



## robopetz

So... The egg that had a tiny crack had cracked a tiny bit more but with the candle wax it seamed to have survived. I have candled at day 14 and it looks like I lost my black silkie and one polish. SAD FACE!!!!!! The temp went up above 100 twice and am not sure how long it was that high. So I'm guessing that's what happen. Grrr! The other 2 are well on their way though. I see movement and even saw the feet and beak in one of them, so cute!


----------



## lovemychickens

Awesome about the cracked egg, we just received 60 quail eggs today box was smashed on one side  5 were broken and I think 6 more r cracked but we will check them really good later


----------



## robopetz

Wow that's crazy. Sorry for the cracks ones, what lousy mail people!!! I hatch and raise button quails too, so much fun. What kinda quails you got?


----------



## lovemychickens

They r coturnix


----------



## robopetz

lovemychickens said:


> They r coturnix


I ordered coturnix eggs in the mail well see how that goes.


----------



## robopetz

Lockdown time! I have candled last night before lockdown and for sure the black silkie and one polish didn't make it. Grrrr! The other polish and the white silkie are moving like crazy wanting to come out into the world already.


----------



## 513

Oh huh this is the best time when it gets even more exciting. It lockdown for me on Friday. Can't wait!


----------



## robopetz

Good luck to yours. Keep me posted too.


----------



## bob

Hi how's it going guise


----------



## fuzziebutt

Hi bob and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## robopetz

bob said:


> Hi how's it going guise


Are you hatching too?


----------



## robopetz

Today is the day. Yesterday I say around glued to the bator thinking just maybe I'll have an early bird out of the two remaining. Nope. This morning I wake to see a pip and heard a peep. Yay! And it's the polish that has the peep. Excited cause that's the one I was rooting for. I have some where to run to so I might miss the hatch, sad! So I will rush home real quick and come back to see what's up.


----------



## 513

Yippee congratulations, lets hope they're out and waiting for you later! Fingers crossed all goes well


----------



## robopetz

Thank you! Yes I'm sitting here waiting for my friend to show up cause we are buying some concert tickets and I'm so anxious to go home and check on them. L


----------



## robopetz

Home. Still the same pip, it got a lil bigger though. Still can hear peeps too.


----------



## Lissa

Robopetz...I am so excited for you! Please post pics as soon as they hatch!


----------



## Energyvet

Horray! Hope it all ends well.


----------



## robopetz

It's 21 days on the dot right now. Still just the pip and I can hear peeps. The pip is a lil bigger. Come on polish chick'y you can do it.


----------



## robopetz

Woke up to peeps 3am in the morning. Rushed to the bator and my polish chick was already out and about. I have missed the whole zipping and hatching. Stayed up for a bit to keep an eye on him/her. Then went back to sleep. Lol. Woke up just now and he/she is still drying off. Lil chick is so cute!!!! Pics to come..


----------



## 513

Fantastic, can't wait for the pics! Any friends wanting to join her/him?


----------



## Energyvet

. ...........


----------



## robopetz

The other egg didn't make it =(. I have candled being its past due and nothing. Well there is a chick but it has stopped developing. Weird cause before lockdown it was fine. Sad! But I have one happy healthy lil polish chick. He/she wasn't eating. So I went in and had to teach the lil hatchling how to eat and drink using my finger. Too cute cause lil one is scared of everything but the brooder and my hand. Pics to come.


----------



## 513

So sorry the other didnt make it but good luck with yr little polish Bless. Lets hope he thrives!


----------



## robopetz

Thank you for that! I was worried when he wasn't eating on his own. Then I had to show him how. Or her i should say. Lol.

What does it mean when their first poop is black? I've always seen a light green color not black. She's pooping normal color now but just curious.


----------



## robopetz

Here's the little polish baby. I kinda wish the other would hatch too, cause this lil one is so lonely!


----------



## kahiltna_flock

Cute!!!!!!


----------



## 513

Oh she is a stunner!


----------



## lovemychickens

Very cute what kind of polish, silver lace, black and white?.


----------



## robopetz

She's a white crested black. 2 days old today. I so wish the silkie egg had made it cause this one is so lonely. Won't eat unless I'm there eating with my finger (acting as if) with her. Same with drinking water. This ones very skittish and scared. Poor thing.


----------



## bob

Yep on day 5 with 41 eggs ready to hatch in 21 days hoping for golden phoinex and polish


----------



## robopetz

Nice! Bator is full to the max huh. Lol. Good luck n keep us posted!


----------



## bob

Yeah it stinks I'm leaving on a trip when they hatch


----------



## robopetz

Aww you gonna miss all the excitement. Is someone gonna be able to watch them for you?


----------



## bob

Well I'll be there but I'm leaving the next day


----------



## lovemychickens

Polish r kinda skittish but should calm down, mine is jumpy cause she doesn't see with her big top hat


----------



## Energyvet

My polish is the same. She's white crested black. So is the Roo I just got. I think it's their nature because my silkies can't see either and yet they're just slow and confused not skittish. 

The new chicks I got were maybe 5 days apart in their hatch dates and there is such a big difference in their development. The older ones are running around eating meal worms and competing with each other and the little buff is like a little sister trying to keep up. She ate her first meal worm yesterday. Before then, the others were going crazy and she just stood there getting trampled. Last night she started to get in the fray and finally got one and ate it. My friend thinks there is something wrong with her but she's just younger then the other three. And it's enough of a difference to be noticeable. 

So I know how you feel about your little single. It's like watching your kid at daycare hoping they can keep up and succeed. But then you realize that we all (all animals and people) have to learn how to survive and meet our own needs. Your little single will be fine cause she has you.


----------



## robopetz

Thanks! I am the only one that she's comfy with and I wish she would eat more without me there. I'm slowly taking my finger away farther each time so she gets used to eating with out it there. I'm getting her to socialize slowly too. She has met some of my other pets 1 by 1. Hope she breaks out of her shell soon. I'm about to start a new job and can't sit there with her every hour to eat.


----------



## Energyvet

Tried meal worms yet? That might do the trick. Likely she won't starve. Self preservation will kick in.


----------



## robopetz

I wasn't too sure if there is such a thing as feeding mealworms to young? Lol. So I haven't. I do still have my mealworm colony so I have them available.


----------



## Energyvet

My little ones run around like crazy and play tug of war. It's quite an experience in chaos! Rather entertaining!


----------



## robopetz

I have yet to give this lil one a mealworm. She is doing great. Woke up to see that her food bowl was empty. So proud of her. It's so cute to see a tiny lil chick try to scratch and then trip over. It was one of them "Awww" moments.


----------



## Energyvet

I love when any of them scratch. They look up casually and their legs are going. My babies keep jumping in the good bowl and scratching around. Now I understand why people use those feeders.


----------



## robopetz

Energyvet said:


> I love when any of them scratch. They look up casually and their legs are going. My babies keep jumping in the good bowl and scratching around. Now I understand why people use those feeders.


Thank you! I use a bowl to and the moment I feed them... Scratch!... And half of it just went all over the floor. Lol


----------



## Energyvet

Lol. Food is pretty inexpensive so really I'm not to concerned about the waste. It would have been cheaper to get the damn feeder though.


----------



## soccerchicken12

She's so pretty!


----------



## robopetz

Thank you! She's getting bigger already.


----------



## lovemychickens

She is very cute. What is her name


----------



## robopetz

Named her Po. Along with my 2 silkies Pheobie and Pip. Lol


----------



## 513

Great set of names!


----------

